# Is the 8 gig Nexus 7 enough?



## INeedaDroid2GROM (Dec 16, 2011)

How many gigs are actually available to use on it?


----------



## nory82688 (Jul 31, 2011)

I would think somewhere around 5.5 to 6 gbs of storage actually accessible. If you're thinking about getting one, maybe just spring for the 16 GB.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## INeedaDroid2GROM (Dec 16, 2011)

nory82688 said:


> I would think somewhere around 5.5 to 6 gbs of storage actually accessible. If you're thinking about getting one, maybe just spring for the 16 GB.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


I think I'll stick with the 8. I'll mainly be using it for surfing the web and having one-two movies on it at most. I can always delete and redownload a movie I've always purchased right? I don't see myself filling up the storage without movies...


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Yea. I was debating that 8gig also since I can't find a 16g. ;but 6 woulsmt really be enough for me.. 
I'm currently looking on a Asus tf300..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Yes if you flash Poitee's USB-OTG-enabled kernel and utilize the cloud


----------



## The Nexus Project (Jan 1, 2012)

Short answer = No

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## whogivsachit (Jan 14, 2012)

You can make it work but you'd be stretching it thin if you actually wanted to pay gta III or n.o.v.a on it. It's a shame that there is no ad slot









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

I am planning on just running one huge game file then just winging the rest lol..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## anoninja118 (Aug 3, 2011)

I went with an 8 since I couldn't find a 16 anywhere around me and I didn't want to be waiting for one on backorder either... Google did me a solid and it ended up getting to my house less than 24 hours after I ordered after being told it was standard 3-5 day shipping (ordered off the play store). Right out of the box it had about 6.2GB available, which is fine for me as I'll mostly just use it for some games, some books, and streaming/social media apps like Netflix and twitter/FB

sent via Rootz app using my Nexus Prime


----------



## CraigHwk (Dec 24, 2011)

I was considering getting the 8 gig since my music collection is "in the cloud". I don't really use my phone's storage for anything else. When I realized about 3 gigs would be used for the system, leaving 5ish gigs left, I felt that would be cutting it too close down the road.

Got the 16. I'm betting I won't reach 8 gigs any time soon, but it's nice to know I have some breathing room since there's no way to expand later on.


----------



## Walter White (Aug 1, 2011)

I wish I got the 16gb. A few games, nandroids and I'm down to 2 GBs already

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Well I just made a USB otg and now I can just save movies on it and watch it from there without eating up the n7 memory.. sweet. 
Might go buy that 16gb USB flash drive for movies. Music and all. 
I'll have to find a custom or velcrow the USB flash drive behind the n7 lol. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Now just waiting fro the n7 . So I kinda don't regret getting the 8gig lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bjrosen (Apr 26, 2012)

The available space on the 16G is 13.4G. I have 6G of video, 400M of apps, 255M of audio leaving 5.9 free. I wouldn't consider the 8G, 16G is the bare minimum. I wish they had a 32G one, that's a comfortable size, 16G means that you have to do occasional pruning.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

bjrosen said:


> The available space on the 16G is 13.4G. I have 6G of video, 400M of apps, 255M of audio leaving 5.9 free. I wouldn't consider the 8G, 16G is the bare minimum. I wish they had a 32G one, that's a comfortable size, 16G means that you have to do occasional pruning.


Well now that I did that micro USB otg mod. I can get a 16gb flash drive put all movies and videos and songs there and I can leave my n7 I tack. Plays just fine using the flash drive . Granted you have to plug it up but doesn't take a second or two so. I'm happy now with the 8gb size for now

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kpa2727 (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm condsidering soldering in a micro sd reader to the usb port, i'm tossing around the idea of just going for it. this way the tablet can hit 64 gigs , i have a 32 gig micro i can put in it now if i do it.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Kpa2727 said:


> I'm condsidering soldering in a micro sd reader to the usb port, i'm tossing around the idea of just going for it. this way the tablet can hit 64 gigs , i have a 32 gig micro i can put in it now if i do it.


I envy you if you can do that


----------



## wizayne (Aug 22, 2011)

bjrosen said:


> The available space on the 16G is 13.4G. I have 6G of video, 400M of apps, 255M of audio leaving 5.9 free. I wouldn't consider the 8G, 16G is the bare minimum. I wish they had a 32G one, that's a comfortable size, 16G means that you have to do occasional pruning.


 I have to prune with 32GB on my toro. I hate no sd and USB otg is available but it's annoying too, carrying around 3 batteries, card reader, and two cables plus an mhl ...

but what do you do when you have 10 of nandroid backups that you just can't get rid of?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dracon6ai (Mar 10, 2012)

Kpa2727 said:


> I'm condsidering soldering in a micro sd reader to the usb port, i'm tossing around the idea of just going for it. this way the tablet can hit 64 gigs , i have a 32 gig micro i can put in it now if i do it.


Only issue with that is finding a way to split it to 2 ports so you can still charge it. Would be easier to try to jumper it internally and leave the micro SD card inside. Stealth mode. I'm tempted to do this now.

Laziness is nothing more than the habit of resting before one gets tired!


----------



## angermeans (Jan 22, 2012)

I bought the 8gb and it is plenty for me. I plan on mostly using it for ebooks, occasional browsing, and twitter. Since getting it I have found it is such a great tablet and the 7inch form factor is such a nice size that I will use it for more. Still, I have a retina iPad and it isn't going anywhere anytime soon. It has the better apps and such too. So I might be the wrong person to ask especially if this will be your only tablet.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

dracon6ai said:


> Only issue with that is finding a way to split it to 2 ports so you can still charge it. Would be easier to try to jumper it internally and leave the micro SD card inside. Stealth mode. I'm tempted to do this now.
> 
> Laziness is nothing more than the habit of resting before one gets tired!


Wouldn't you need to install a driver or something to make the os read it?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kpa2727 (Aug 24, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> Wouldn't you need to install a driver or something to make the os read it?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Stick Mount App mounts Otg This would be just like that but internal.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Kpa2727 said:


> Stick Mount App mounts Otg This would be just like that but internal.


Ohhhhhhhhhh man I might have to do this lol. Just hoping I get a good one first before I mess with it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

im ordering the otg cable but i have a question. will games like gta 3 and nova work if you move the sd card data to say a usb stick? and just pop it in and occnect it via the cable? so when its not connected it takes up no space on the n7.


----------



## Kpa2727 (Aug 24, 2011)

droidrage729 said:


> im ordering the otg cable but i have a question. will games like gta 3 and nova work if you move the sd card data to say a usb stick? and just pop it in and occnect it via the cable? so when its not connected it takes up no space on the n7.


I have not played with Stick Mount yet. But I know storage very well. Everything should work as if you had a sd card With the excetion of nandroids because Sick mount is a In OS based option not a Clock work Recovery option.

I already ordered a otg i should have it soon for more testing before i break out the soldering iron just yet.


----------



## randpost (Dec 29, 2011)

I purchased a 3 pack of OTG cables since I have tons of micro SD cards laying around and multiple places I would like to have these cables laying around. Runs perfectly and is as convenient as a thumb drive for a laptop. I have a 32gb card filled with movies(720p files play perfectly through otg). One 32gb filled with TV shows and a 64gb filled with side load apks, and ROMs. Psx, n64, etc. Micro sd cards are small and easy to carry.

I have 15 games installed plus all my apps. Have 2gb of internal storage left. I'm glad I didn't wait for the 16gb nexus.




























Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kpa2727 (Aug 24, 2011)

Damn that's some SD, I have about 10 Micro Sd cards too, I see your watching Property Wars?


----------



## randpost (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes I watch the show. I live in the valley and find the shows proximity to me interesting. plus the show is interesting in itself.


----------



## frenetic (Nov 30, 2011)

8GB is not enough. Waiting for OTG cable.


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

Kpa2727 said:


> I have not played with Stick Mount yet. But I know storage very well. Everything should work as if you had a sd card With the excetion of nandroids because Sick mount is a In OS based option not a Clock work Recovery option.
> 
> I already ordered a otg i should have it soon for more testing before i break out the soldering iron just yet.


just so I'm clear an SD card will definitely work however a USB stick will possibly work?sorry for stupid questions I just have no idea in this field was never nessecary.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

droidrage729 said:


> just so I'm clear an SD card will definitely work however a USB stick will possibly work?sorry for stupid questions I just have no idea in this field was never nessecary.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Both works just fine. I was looking at a 16bg flash drive on sale for 10 bucks lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## randpost (Dec 29, 2011)

I just got a a smaller MicroSD card reader in the mail. loving it.

On a different note:
You can use flash memory in card or stick form. You can also use USB hard drives. Anything in fat32 or Ntfs format via USB should work fine.

Pictures:










Sd card slides in the front of the reader.









Size comparison:









Inside OTG cable beside different Micro SD card reader:


----------



## Kpa2727 (Aug 24, 2011)

Let me clarify, any flash media will work, Usb Thumb drives, Sd cards, Micro Sd cards and so on. Now Hardrives are a beast of a different nature. Harddrives will ONLY work with a power source. The Nexus 7 can't provide the voltage to spin up a harddrive. If you attempt it you wll be putting a Strain on the internals of both. Hence the clicking drives. The clicking people report is the harddrives read head clicking due to low voltage. The soloution is a Powered Usb hub and Y cable. Don't over tax your N7 You'll break the Harddrive and N7 or at least risk breaking them both. Stick to flash media or thumb drives. Buy from newegg.com and you can get stuff dirt cheap. I have 32 gb thumb drives and 32 gig micro sd cards I got for under 20 over time. Just look around. I also have the seagate wireless Hdd which is able to stream media to the N7.


----------



## nicknowsky (Jul 1, 2012)

it is and it isnt. Im happy with the nexus 7 but Im not happy with 5GB free, but Im tablet junkie and it isnt my first and wont be my last. I did just order a OTG adapter that works with all NEXUS devices, and I only use Nexus devices, by far the best way to enjoy the Android ecosystem

@randpost where did u order that small microSD reader i like the looks of that, Ive got a bunch but I like the design of that


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

8gb is plenty for me, but all I'm storing locally is apps and a bunch of reading material.


----------



## FranzVz (Jul 19, 2011)

randpost said:


> I just got a a smaller MicroSD card reader in the mail. loving it.
> 
> On a different note:
> You can use flash memory in card or stick form. You can also use USB hard drives. Anything in fat32 or Ntfs format via USB should work fine.
> ...


Can you link to where you ordered it? I might buy one that size from Amazon.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## randpost (Dec 29, 2011)

White version 8.99$ - LINK

Black Version 9.52$ - LINK

They also have older models listed for cheaper, but I listed the newest model that I have.


----------



## Kpa2727 (Aug 24, 2011)

alot cheaper on ebay where i got mine.

.99 free shipping - http://www.ebay.com/...=item27c7c0a7f5

2.00 shipped http://www.ebay.com/...=item3cc914c656

7.00 free shipping http://www.ebay.com/...=item43b14fcd76

the list goes on, my favorite one, the android micro sd reader.

4.00 for 2 http://www.ebay.com/...=item416669f8fb


----------



## The Nexus Project (Jan 1, 2012)

Hell no 8gb isn't enough. Got the 26 &OTG cable

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Don Serrot (Feb 11, 2012)

Let's look at the hard evidence.








And this is why I went with the 16gb model.

In the end it really all depends on you. Think about what you plan to do and get the version right for that. Plan to mostly just read and brows the web at home? 8gb should be fine. Plan to use the device everywhere you go to watch movies and play games? Better hope the 16gb is enough. I agree with what others have said, it should have had a 32gb option too, but I can make the 16gb work for me.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

it comes down to whether or not you want to store a ton of media locally more than how you use it. I use mine everywhere, every day, for just about everything...but the vast majority of my video, and all of my music and photos, are available to stream. remember, part of the motivation to sell a quality tablet at such a low cost is incorporating people into Google's ecosystem, which is increasingly cloud based - some extra motivation for customers to use Play Music, Play Movies, and Drive just makes sense on their end.

if I were more of a gamer, I would have considered the 16gb model just to keep more games at hand, but as it is I've got a bunch of smallish games and a few bigger ones, along with all my other standard apps. of course if I were more of a gamer, I'd probably be looking at something other than this tablet to sink $250 into and support my habit.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

number5toad said:


> it comes down to whether or not you want to store a ton of media locally more than how you use it. I use mine everywhere, every day, for just about everything...but the vast majority of my video, and all of my music and photos, are available to stream. remember, part of the motivation to sell a quality tablet at such a low cost is incorporating people into Google's ecosystem, which is increasingly cloud based - some extra motivation for customers to use Play Music, Play Movies, and Drive just makes sense on their end.
> 
> if I were more of a gamer, I would have considered the 16gb model just to keep more games at hand, but as it is I've got a bunch of smallish games and a few bigger ones, along with all my other standard apps. of course if I were more of a gamer, I'd probably be looking at something other than this tablet to sink $250 into and support my habit.


+1. Same boat. Not a gamer. Tablet is mainly used for streaming music via Play Music, reading a book via Play books and browsing the forums. 8Gb is working for my use so far.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm not a huge gamer but I have a few good ones on the N7 and glad I got the 16GB because of this. Plus traveling with it will be nice to store movies and some music on the device for a plane trip or whatever.


----------



## padraic (Jul 21, 2011)

I sort of wish I had ordered the 16 GB now, but I can make do with the 8.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

padraic said:


> I sort of wish I had ordered the 16 GB now, but I can make do with the 8.


Kinda here too wish those two 16gb i bought first didnt have issues but I havent install anything just yet.
Movies and music really i can use flash drive then games I'd just have to pick one or 2 lol but mostly use it for surfing the web and all.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> Kinda here too wish those two 16gb i bought first didnt have issues but I havent install anything just yet.
> Movies and music really i can use flash drive then games I'd just have to pick one or 2 lol but mostly use it for surfing the web and all.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Thanks for the reminder. I need to buy a USB-OTG cable! 

Edit: Purchased.


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

Short answer no, long answer absolutely not.


----------



## padraic (Jul 21, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Thanks for the reminder. I need to buy a USB-OTG cable!
> 
> Edit: Purchased.


I just bought mine today as well lol

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

No 8 will never be enough buy an otg cable problem solved close thread lol jk my 8 GB is enough but once my cable comes in ill start playing games.


----------



## -Jeff- (Aug 10, 2011)

I picked up the 8GB and have been happy with it. I really don't play too many games on portable devices and between the 6gb available and my Google Drive space I havent had a problem yet.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

8 GB works fine for me. Just have to do memory management on ROM zips and CWM backups, USB OTG cable is in the mail along with a 32 GB flash drive I got for a few $$ on Amazon, should solve any problems I may have down the road (literally... will probably only really run into storage issue when on roadtrips)


----------



## TtWEAK (Oct 12, 2011)

The way I see it you are paying a little over $50 w/tax for 8 gigs. I bought a usb-otg adapter for $1 and I have plenty of flash drives that were way less than $1 per gb. Plus the whole cloud thing. I don't plan on having that many apps so external flash drives are a cheap alternative. I figure the next Nexus tablet will be out within a year maybe even for Christmas. So I can save that $50 for it, and Google will probably address the storage issues and outdo whatever the Fire 2 is able to do. It didn't take much to out class the first Fire hence the relatively mundane specs.

Tap'd via SGSIII(!)


----------



## SwiftLegend (Jan 9, 2012)

I plan on getting the 8 GB just because I'm being cheap







Most of my movies I stream from my home PC and all my music is already on my GN. Only think that would be on the SD is books/apps.

I'm not 100% sure, but I remember seeing a female to male USB cable that is supposed to work with the N7. If anything I'd get that. Plus, as popular as this tab is becoming, I'm sure there will be some type of SD card reader that will work for the N7.

I'm curious though, where are you guys getting these USB-OTG cables? I will most likely use my N7 or my iPad at school (haven't decided), and since for some reason Google Drive is blocked I'll be sticking to the ol' flash drives. Being able to quickly open documents on my N7 would be great. Especially since I don't always have WiFi or 4G in the building.


----------

